# looking for a emitter swap on a Quantum D2



## bryantruitt (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm thinking of picking up a new Quantum D2 and I'm wondering if someone could change the LED out for a Nichia 219.

Let me know if you can do this or know someone who can.


----------



## Eneloops (Apr 19, 2015)

Where are new Quantum D2's available? Their Veleno site says they're, "SOLD OUT!" and unavailable on Amazon.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 19, 2015)

They are sold out. I am glad I got two when I did. Awesome little lights. I carry one of mine everyday. Either on keychain on ball chain.


----------

